# used to be in the ibs community many years ago, update



## Steven Palmer (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi,

I used to be in t he IBS community many years ago, but it appears my account was wiped away with time. I ended up with Necrotizing Pancreatitis. The pancreas is dying, non-operable. I spent 6 months in the hospital on a feeding tube a few years ago, and was a quadrapalegic, and learned to walk again.. I take narcotics for pain, and 30 other meds.. I had pancreas disease all along and they totally misdiagnosed me until it was too late.. I rest a lot, and once in a while go to town, or the store.. and once in a blue moon some coerces me to go further.. I live out in the countryside now, it is nice and peaceful away from all of t he city nonsense, love the peace and quiet... my wife still works...

I am waiting for the last stages, doctors didn't know when they will come..

anyways, was wonder if anyone remembers me..-

stevenscott

Used to live in California

left it to the liberal nutjobs...

LOL

now up in the Great Pacific Northwest...


----------

